# The Sims 3 Mac Book pro 2011 problem...?



## kucukcakil (Apr 24, 2011)

hi guys 

I have this latest MAC BOOK PRO 2011... its 13 inch and everything works extremely fine..
Actually, when I open the sims 3 and try to move a family to a house, suddenly game freezes and nothing works.. When game freezes I need to shut down my mac with the power button..
This is frustrating.. I tried everything and nothing actually helped.. 
I know my mac's configurations are high enough to play the sims 3...
I read a lot of advices like turn off the other programes while u are playing your game.. I turned off every program and it didnt help, 
I've tried to play on windowed mode and it didnt worked for me neither.. 
And last advice was lowering the display settings.. that didnt worked as you guess.. I don t know what do... 

I ve tried everything what am I doing wrong?? Im going crazy here..


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 24, 2011)

Is your Sims 3 fully patched?
Can you force-quit (Option-Command-esc) the Sims game only, instead of forcing your Mac completely off?

Does your system.log (in your OS X console) offer any explanation for why your Mac is freezing?


----------



## kucukcakil (Apr 25, 2011)

hey,

fully patched??? I couldnt find any patches???? 
I cannot force quit, I can not even turn back to desktop.. The machine actually stopps working..

and also there are no offers of explanation for why mac crashes or freezes..

I read many stuff people are playing the game... what is my problem... by the way thanks for your attention.. an ideas?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 25, 2011)

If you google for "Sims3 Mac freezes", you'll see quite a few reports about the same problem. Not too many fixes, however....


http://www.thesims3.com/game/patches
Be sure that your MBPro is updated (Software update)
Your MBPro is very new - maybe the video chip is not yet supported by Sims 3
Did you check in your console for Crash logs - specifically for Sims 3 or EA?
Have you looked for Sims 3 forums that may have some info about this?
Have you contacted EA directly for support?


----------



## kucukcakil (Apr 25, 2011)

I am a very new MAC user so I dont know how to see crash logs.. Wheren can I see these reports?
I didnt contact with EA I googled the situation and as I wrote in my first message I tried every advice and non of them worked for me..


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 25, 2011)

To look at your logs:
Go to Applications/Utilities folder.
Open Console.
Click the menu item "Show Log List"
Browse through the list, looking for Crash Reporter, or Crash log, or Hang Reporter.
Or, look for any reference to Sims, or Electronic Arts, or EA, etc.

I have seen a couple of posts where you should try turning off Time Machine. You can try that in your System Preferences/Time Machine pane.
From what I can see, there's various reports of problems with Sims 3 on the newest Macs.
The best idea that I can offer is to continue to search through the various Sims user forums.


----------



## kucukcakil (Apr 26, 2011)

Yesterday I spent 5 hours to solve this problem but nothing came out..
I think I should give up.. my time machine is already turned off.. Thanx ..


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 26, 2011)

Try making a new user account (in your System Preferences/Accounts pref pane)
Log out of your normal user, and log back in to the new user account, then try Sims 3.
If Sims 3 works there, it's a problem with your normal user account, or with apps that you have installed there.
If you still have the same problem in another account, then it's a general problem on your Mac. Then, without recent updates/patches for Sims3, you might assume the problem is with Sims 3 - and not your Mac.


----------



## kucukcakil (Apr 26, 2011)

thank you for your attention delta .. i ll try that


----------



## kucukcakil (Apr 27, 2011)

delta thank you very very much for your attention..
the problem is my mac... it is brand new so I need to wait for patches and stuff..
thank you man


----------



## dvnadya (Nov 12, 2011)

I got this problem too and this is frustrating. I can't wait to play the game,  but it keeps on freezing aaaaaaaaaa


----------

